

Is the US in denial over its $14tn debt? - theonion
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-13906274

======
duncan_bayne
Yes ... but as ESR argues, it's unfixable: <http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=3035>

_Edited to add:_ when I say 'unfixable' I mean without either hyperinflation
or defaulting.

------
gte910h
Inflation fixed it last time...

<http://economics.rutgers.edu/dmdocuments/JoshuaAizenman.pdf>

